# Extending the Table on a Taig Mill



## Nate Banton (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Thoughts on using extruded aluminum to extend the table on a Taig Milling machine?  I will be using the Taig with a 4th axis set-up almost exclusively, so I'd like to have access to the full x axis movement of the table.  I won't need to extend it a ton, but the rotary and tailstock pieces take up a bit of space which I don't want lost.

Other thoughts were steel or aluminum plate....?


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jul 13, 2020)

Make a tooling plate that extends past the end(s) of the X-axis, and bolt it to the table with T-slots. The rotary table and tailstock can be located on the ends of the tooling pate so that the center of the plate has the full x-axis travel.


----------



## Nate Banton (Jul 14, 2020)

Ah, I see.  Something like this:








That seems perfect.  Thanks!


----------

